# Designated driver 대리기사



## Bagmoolgwan

I watch Korean TV dramas with English subtitles. Some things come up frequently, and I am curious about the exact Korean word(s).

GETTING HOME WHEN DRUNK: If a drama character has driven somewhere and has drunk some alcohol and then wants to go back home, she or he calls a "designated driver". This is what is shown in the subtitles. But what is the Korean expression?


----------



## i5369

Hi, "designated driver" is a direct translation of "대리운전 기사" (or "대리기사" in a short form); probably, a more proper English might be "chauffeur service".


----------



## Hit Girl

Yes, it must be 대리기사 as i5369 said. The literal meaning is 'substitute driver'. 
대리기사 drives YOUR car for you when you're incapacitated for any reason. I don't think there is such a service in other countries?!?
So the subtitle wasn't really correct


----------



## i5369

Hit Girl said:


> Yes, it must be 대리기사 as i5369 said. The literal meaning is 'substitute driver'.
> 대리기사 drives YOUR car for you when you're incapacitated for any reason. I don't think there is such a service in other countries?!?
> So the subtitle wasn't really correct



Here in the UK, there are 대리기사 as well, and I saw British people using those services.


----------



## Bagmoolgwan

i5369 said:


> Here in the UK, there are 대리기사 as well, and I saw British people using those services.


So, what is the service called in the UK? I mean, what should English-language subtitles call it? I confess, "designated driver" sounds weird to me.


----------



## Rance

Designated driver is indeed an English expression and it even has wiki page.
You designate one driver( or more depending in party size) among the peers to abstain from alcoholto drive rest home safely.
The commercial service seems to have adopted the usage as well as you can see in this WSJ article.
Designated driver seems fine translation for 대리기사.


----------



## i5369

Bagmoolgwan said:


> So, what is the service called in the UK? I mean, what should English-language subtitles call it? I confess, "designated driver" sounds weird to me.



Hi, sorry for my late reply; it took me a while because I was trying to find the British friend who're using 대리기사 service.

My friend told me that there is no special English term for 대리기사 in the UK, and said that they're just using a special service name. For example, in Sussex area where I live now, there are Driver Monkey service and we just use this term when we need a 대리기사.


----------

